# Incoming NGD - Telecaster 7 "Kiwi"



## Musza (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi!

2 moths ago I ordered a copy of a ESP SRC Telecaster 7 in our great Polish Luthier. Today I've got some pics of it. It should be finish in 2-3 weeks.
I've creamed my pants!! 

Specs:
Body: Hard Ash
Neck: Mahogany
Fingerboard: Ebony - no inlays
Scale: 27'
Top: Maple (headstock also)
Pickups: BKP Nailbomb and Riff Raff
Tuners: Schaller locking tuners
Bridge: Tonepros TOM

Here's the visualisation (the EMG's = BKP): 






And here are the pics:
























Cheers!


----------



## mondomg (Apr 17, 2011)

Great design, it's good to see my former pickups put into such a beautiful guitar, it makes me proud in a way


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 17, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## teqnick (Apr 17, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Mmmmmmmmm




young humma


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Apr 17, 2011)

looks great so far man. i can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 17, 2011)

Goddamn, that is one fine lookin piece of ash.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like a nice single cut (I say single cut as humbuckers = not a telecaster /troll)


----------



## MikeH (Apr 18, 2011)

teqnick said:


> young humma



Daaaaaaamn.


----------



## Musza (Apr 20, 2011)

New pics are comming tommorow 

What do you think guys, paint the back or keep it natural? hmmm


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 20, 2011)

Trans black on the back.

Or...since it's ash, maybe something like warwick's nirvana black:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 20, 2011)

Paint the back.


----------



## Musza (Apr 20, 2011)

Musza said:


> New pics are comming tommorow
> 
> What do you think guys, paint the back or keep it natural? hmmm



Oh thats good idea but I don't dig it. I think only about green back or natural back or green back with natural neck. I'm inclined toward the all-green-option but I just wanted to ask you guys about your vision


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 20, 2011)

natural binding and natural back? Or maybe black binding on everything, and paint back black?

btw, I REALLY like the headstock.


----------



## Musza (Apr 20, 2011)

New pics!


----------



## FYP666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dear god that color's amazing!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dat heel


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 20, 2011)

stain the back white and black, like how those gibson voodoos were done


----------



## Miek (Apr 20, 2011)

Loving it


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 20, 2011)

The heel and contours are fucking amazing. I want to do that with the tele I'm building/assembling, but I don't have a lot of background work in wood working. I don't want to fuck it up.

Please finish this ASAP.


----------



## Musza (Apr 20, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> The heel and contours are fucking amazing. I want to do that with the tele I'm building/assembling, but I don't have a lot of background work in wood working. I don't want to fuck it up.
> 
> Please finish this ASAP.



Only 10 days to finish. I'm waiting for a TonePros bridge. I was told that the shipping will take 5-7 days :/


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll take two, please.


----------



## Musza (Apr 21, 2011)

I made the decision. The neck will be in natural finish with mat lacquer. The back of the body will be of course green and gloss 

something like here:


----------



## stormrider66 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks very nice


----------



## kruneh (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks amazing!
Very nice lines and I love green


----------



## Curt (Apr 21, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> Dat heel



major +1 to that...


but more importantly.

Dat guitar


----------



## Musza (Apr 21, 2011)

Curt said:


> major +1 to that...
> 
> 
> but more importantly.
> ...



Luthier suprised me with this heel, cuz I didn't ask him for it. I can't wait to see the next photos


----------



## tybro7 (Apr 22, 2011)

Musza said:


> Luthier suprised me with this heel, cuz I didn't ask him for it. I can't wait to see the next photos



good surprise!!


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW!!!  That is fucking sexy as hell!!! I can't wait to see the next batch of pics and the finished product!!!


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 30, 2011)

HOLY FUCK! I FUCKING HATE YOU! Just kidding. I love you. A lot. Anybody who has a good looking 7 string tele deserves my love. and you have it. Be proud. VERY proud. Because you have my love. I just want your guitar. I mean look at this pickle.  I love you for making this. that is all.


----------



## Red Beard (May 1, 2011)

That is absolutely amazing taste on your behalf, and the luthier as well! PLEASE do not put a pickguard on this guitar! If you have to search high and low to find pickups that fit the routes, do it. Waiting for more pics...


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 1, 2011)

Musza said:


> Luthier suprised me with this heel, cuz I didn't ask him for it. I can't wait to see the next photos



So what _did_ you ask for?


----------



## Musza (May 1, 2011)

Red Beard said:


> That is absolutely amazing taste on your behalf, and the luthier as well! PLEASE do not put a pickguard on this guitar! If you have to search high and low to find pickups that fit the routes, do it. Waiting for more pics...



Too late, look at pups cavity, oh, and I like the look of the pickguard 



> So what _did_ you ask for?


Everything else you see on the specification and photos 



nostealbucket said:


> HOLY FUCK! I FUCKING HATE YOU! Just kidding. I love you. A lot. Anybody who has a good looking 7 string tele deserves my love. and you have it. Be proud. VERY proud. Because you have my love. I just want your guitar. I mean look at this pickle.  I love you for making this. that is all.



:*



Only 5 days left to finish the guitar! I will post pics as soon as I get it


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 1, 2011)

^So you didn't request particular specifications for the heel? He did good, though.


----------



## Musza (May 12, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/157537-ngd-telekiwi-7-a.html#post2478584


----------

